# Does your wife play?



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

When I was single I'd golf at least once a week if not more. I got married 10 years ago and my golfing went to just a handful of times a year. About 6 monthes ago we started a mens golf club at our church and I have been golfing alot more. at least a few times a month. We try and get out once a week.

Anyhow. This brings me to my question. My wife has recently expressed interest in learning to golf. How many of your wives golf with you? I know some of you want your time by yourself with just the guys.

will I regreat getting her into golf?

let's hear it.....


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My wife plays, not as much as she usually plans to, but we try to get out a few times a year.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The wife's got her pet project so she has to be at her desk by 9 am, so we've taken to hitting the links by 6:30, we play the front nine together, then she heads on home, and I get to finish the back nine. Do this Monday, Wedensday and Fridays. Pays to have 2 cars. Of course Tuesday and Thursday is boys day out.

Del


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Yup, mine is interested in Golf... She started learning last fall so this summer should be really interesting.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

My wife plays too. We do play together once in a while. When she started, we look around and found her "lady" gang. So she has a girls day and I have my boys game.

It is also good... can treat this as a family outing as well...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I cant see it being a negative thing, however....everyone needs their own space and time to relax.

I would play golf with my girlfriend, but its nice to be able to go out and chew the fat with the boys as well.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

My wife and I just started up on Golf. So yes, hopefully she plays because she bought clubs.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If I ever get maried one day. I will marry a woman who likes to golf! For now though, sadly..I am all alone...


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Heya,

well its my wife who got me into Golf.
She used to compete in local tourneys but stopped, and now we are learning the fundamentals from a good Golf Pro teacher and have enjoyed each other's company.

Here in my country, if the male golfer doesn't want their wife to learn Golf, then it means he is up to something fishy. There are some here in our country, who uses Golf as their alibi's to play around.
You know, he'd play the first 9 holes, and once his pants gets dirty, he would stopped and play a different kind of 9 holes...get what I mean?

So everything depends on what is your priorities in Life.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I got married, my lovely bride knew what she was getting into, marrying an avid golfer. She started lessons with the pro at a public course near our house and was coming along really well for the first couple years. I used to love coming home from work and getting in a quick 9 holes on summer evenings, but it was REALLY special when she would come along and play.

Then she got pregnant with our first child and never played golf again...

Every time I see couples playing golf together, I'm envious...


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

My wife doesn't play...in all honesty, I like it that way...


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Of course not...its a gentleman's only game sir


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I wouldn't mind if my future wife played, but I'm not crazy enough to push the game on her if she doesn't even want to learn. Plus, it is nice to have 3 hours to yourself once in a while.


----------



## GoCards (Apr 9, 2007)

My wife started playing after watching the 1997 Masters that Tiger won. They wonder how many people have started playing since Tiger and she is definitely one.

She plays in a ladies league and I play in a work league. That gives us both our own time on the course. We also take a vacation day a few times each summer to play together. I find it great to have a wife who plays. I don't feel as guilty and she doesn't mind as much when I go out on a weekend with the guys or once every week in the league.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was looking through one of the catalogues yesterday... Watts... TGW... whichever it was. They had some pretty nice prices on full ladies starter sets including the bag. It looked like reasonable stuff if you don't want to make the investment in pro line quality equipment.

I wonder if my wife would start playing again if I got her the equipment? There's an executive par 3 course near us where the cost is minimal, tons of women meet to play and she could probably find an immediate comfort zone... I wonder???


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

My wife and daughter are going to take lessons soon.


----------



## sunaccom (Apr 14, 2007)

sounds a bit of a bad idea if you ask me. Maybe spoil a good day out and she might find out it takes less than 12 hrs to play, ie 4 on the course and 8 in the bar p


----------



## Jane2006 (Apr 18, 2007)

This is an interesting topic. I'm a woman and I've developed an interest in learning golf in the past few weeks. I'm getting ready for lessons this month and I've had two totally different reactions from the men around me:

1. My Dad who's played several times a week for more than forty years religiously and is real old-school, seems excited that someone else in the family has finally taken an interest in the game. He's given me what I feel is the most valuable tip so far: Practice, practice, practice! He said not to even think about going out on the course right away and I plan to take his advice 

2. My Boyfriend who plays occasionally (less than 5 times a year) with "the boys" has tried to pretend like he didn't hear me when I said I was interested in learning golf . I made it really clear that I had no interest in infringing on his "man time" but he's kind of ambivalent about it. I'm actually looking forward to finding some beginner ladies to play with and have some "woman time" as it were, but it might be nice doing the couples thing every once in a while.

All I can say is: you guys sure are interesting!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jane. Your Dad is right. Practice first and learn to enjoy the game instead of mistakenly expecting immediate results by going straight to the course.

Leave your boyfriend out of the picture for a while. Don't spoil your relationship by making him feel like you have to do EVERYTHING together. When you can beat him, make sure to let him know it though...


----------



## Jane2006 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Dennis! I'm looking forward to letting you all know when I can beat him too


----------



## FlatstickFred (Apr 18, 2007)

About 2 years ago, my wife of 25 years said she wanted to start playing with me so we could spend more time together on the weekends. I insisted she go to a golf school for 3 days----Twice!! It has worked out great. She can keep up very well and doesn't insist on always going with me.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the response. 

When I was single I would golf at least twice a week. since I've been married I was only getting out a few times a year. I have five girls and I love spending time with them. the last year I've been tying to get out at least every other week if not every week. Some times I feel alittle guilty. My wife recently showed some interest and so has my 14 yr old daughter. If I can get my 12 yr old interested I'd have a readymade foursome.

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my wife a set of new clubs and she is really into it. The one thing that I tried to do was to make sure I was patient with her because she never golfed before she met me and I wanted the experience to be a good one for her. So if you take your wife out and she is new at it , be nice


----------

